# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  login failed for user 'sa'

## zahraghoalmi11

سلام
من بعد از لاگین با یوزر local پسورد یوزر sa را عوض کردم ولی حالا دیگه یوزر sa لاگین نمیشه وپیغام میده که 
login failed for user 'sa'
error:18456
میشه راهنماییم کنین

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

*1: احتمال داره کاربر sa غیر فعال شده بررسی کنید ببینید login براش Disable نباشه

2: یه بار با استفاده از windows authentication لاگین کنید و رمز sa رو تغییر بدید

3: ضمنا به تیک enforce password policy هم دقت کنید

موفق باشید.
*

----------

